# float ride seat rebuild



## elv8orman (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi all, I'm currently trying to rebuild the float ride seat on my 620jd. I've acquired the bushings, pins,and torsion springs. The problem I'm having is that upon dismantling the seat I forgot to take pics of how it came apart and don't remember what went where. Does anybody have a picture breakdown as to what went where?(like in a parts book) Also any helpful hints yall can give would be a great help. Thanks in advance for any help I can get.
Sincerely,
Steve Chambers


----------

